# pics of my spilos



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

well took advice of everyone, thanks and seperated the 2 i got in my 55g tank w/ tank splitter. my only question is if they are really spilos, and if so, what kind of spilos.

they kinda look like red bellies like i said in a previous post, but they are not nearly as nervous and edgy as red bellies i had few years back. only had them few hours and already they come out all the time even when i am close to the tank.

here are the pics


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

another pic


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

another


----------



## MikeH. (Sep 22, 2003)

Those are some good looking fish.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

keep in mind they are only 1 1/2- 2" now and i know alot of fish change colors as they age, but does everyone thnik they are spilos?

only strange thing is that before i split them up, they were shoaling together with no aggrssion whatsoever, though this was probably due to fact they were only in the tank few hours.

yes, the place i got em did list them under black piranhas


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Hard to say when they are that small, but a wild guess makes me lean towards S. rhombeus...

I'm going to move this to the Piranha ID forum, so the brainiacs can have a try...

*_Moved to Piranha species Identification_*


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Very hard to tell at that size. I'm guessing spilo cf. The only way to get a real identification is to grow them out and repost the pics when they are bigger. Lets see what other people think. Nice fish by the way.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

what is diff between spilo cf and other spilos and what does the cf stand for?

thanks guys


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

after doing more research closest resemblence for me is spilo cf, only problem with that is that it is also called "red-throated piranha" and mine have no red on their throats, but i am also guessing whis comes with age as mine are very small now


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

might be a black Rhom


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

the pics are kinda deceiving just because the p's appear darker in the pics than they really are, they are actually very silvery w/ the black dots.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

1. grow them out
2. get better, clearer photos, particularly of the tail.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

primetime3wise said:


> what is diff between spilo cf and other spilos and what does the cf stand for?
> 
> thanks guys


 cf stands for complex form (see my signature)
they are both spilo's but with diffrent coloration


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

well whatever they are...they rule! neither is afraid of me at all when i appoach the tank...and when i put my hand in they bite or think about biting...moving in closely..., lol and they are only 1 1/2" each!!! they got balls thats for sure.

that's what i disliked about having red-bellies a while back...i had 5 of em in a tank and they were soooo nervous and skittish that i never saw em come out.

i did take the advice of everyone and put a divider in.

only problem now is that one of em had a small white growth on his bottom lip area (if fish have lips???). i'm guessing its a fungus and have already started fungus med and salt treatment and raised temp to low 80's.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

and another thing though...they seem to want to shoal, the 2 of em, they spend more than half their time at the divider looking at one another and swimming back and forth w one another alongside the divider. just makes me wonder if i should take the thing out and give it a test, but i can't be around 24/7 if one goes beserk on the other. i don't want a 3rd cuz i'll have no room for it and i don't plan to upgrade from a 55 ever, though that could change


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

primetime3wise said:


> and another thing though...they seem to want to shoal, the 2 of em, they spend more than half their time at the divider looking at one another and swimming back and forth w one another alongside the divider. just makes me wonder if i should take the thing out and give it a test, but i can't be around 24/7 if one goes beserk on the other. i don't want a 3rd cuz i'll have no room for it and i don't plan to upgrade from a 55 ever, though that could change


 I wouldn't do it: staring each other down and following each other along the divider could also mean they want to rip each other's guts out...

They are serra's, so unless you have a big tank, I wouldn't mix them, even at this size.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Looks like a Spilo Cf or spilo maybe rhom


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

LaZy said:


> Looks like a Spilo Cf or spilo maybe rhom


 DUH...I think thatz what he was trying to ask...


----------



## kandyman (Oct 4, 2003)

spilo cf


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

x-J-x said:


> LaZy said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a Spilo Cf or spilo maybe rhom
> ...


----------

